# [SOLVED] Userenv error 1041



## Heronflight (Feb 6, 2009)

I use XP Pro SP3 and have noticed repeated batches of the error Userenv Event error 1041 in Event Viewer. The error Properties are 'Windows cannot query DIIName registry entry for CF7639F3-ABA2-41DB-97F2-81E2C5DBFC5D and it will not be loaded. This is most likely caused by a faulty registration'. Scrolling using the arrow reveals a 2nd GUID: 7B849a69-220F-451E-B3F3-2CB811AF94AE. I have searched the Registry for both of these and drawn a blank. The existence of the error has no discernible effect on the operation of the computer but I would like to eliminate the error message if possible. The link to MS support does not help as searching it draws a blank for this error number Userenv. A general search for Userenv error 1041 in Google does produce some results but the solutions are far too complex for a non-specialist and seem to relate to Group policy on a network. I do have a laptop with Vista Home Premium networked through my modem router. Local Area Connection shows no problems in operation. Would be grateful for any advice on this matter.


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Userenv error 1041*

Do you have IE8 beta installed ?

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...97F2-81E2C5DBFC5D&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...B3F3-2CB811AF94AE&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=

Both of these CSLID's come back to IE8. Uninstall, and see if it goes away. The good news is I found no hits for malware.


----------



## Heronflight (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Userenv error 1041*

I had it installed briefly a few months ago and got rid of it pretty quickly, so I'm just using IE7. I've noticed references to the IE8 beta in some other posts and I've checked RevoUninstaller for any reference to IE8 so that I could do a complete cleanout but couldn't see anything. I guess there could be fragments of the Beta left somewhere but I don't know how to find them.


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Userenv error 1041*



Heronflight said:


> I had it installed briefly a few months ago and got rid of it pretty quickly, so I'm just using IE7. I've noticed references to the IE8 beta in some other posts and I've checked RevoUninstaller for any reference to IE8 so that I could do a complete cleanout but couldn't see anything. I guess there could be fragments of the Beta left somewhere but I don't know how to find them.


Either that, or IE8 changed something that isn't part of IE8, such as system files used by IE7.

First, re-run your registry search using only a significantly long but parital fragment of the CSLID, and I recommend using RegSeeker, as it dumps all text searches into a common window at once. Much faster & easier.

Second, you might try running just Mozilla for a while, and see if the error doesn't happen anymore. (Meaning it might only happen when IE7 is running.)

Another option would be to uninstall, then reinstall IE7 and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Heronflight (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Userenv error 1041*

I'd replied before checking the links you supplied. I located the two Guids at HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows 
>>> NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\GPExtensions

as described in one of the links and deleted them, followed by a Ccleaner run. The Userenv error has not recurred. I guess these were fragments of the uninstalled IE8 Beta as suggested. (I may have been getting these errors for months since the uninstall, but only recently checked Event Viewer because of another issue). Many thanks.


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Userenv error 1041*

Excellent ! I'd give it a period of time (few days, maybe a week) and if you think that's the fix, please mark your thread as "Solved" by using the "Thread Tools" at the top of the thread.


----------



## Heronflight (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: Userenv error 1041*

Will do.


----------



## GinesJ (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Userenv error 1041*



Heronflight said:


> I'd replied before checking the links you supplied. I located the two Guids at HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows
> >>> NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\GPExtensions
> 
> as described in one of the links and deleted them, followed by a Ccleaner run. The Userenv error has not recurred. I guess these were fragments of the uninstalled IE8 Beta as suggested. (I may have been getting these errors for months since the uninstall, but only recently checked Event Viewer because of another issue). Many thanks.



Hi,

Just registered with the forum. I have exactly the same problem and IE8 has not been anywhere near my PC. If your (brilliant) solution works, I'll do the same. Could you confirm please?. Thanks

GinesJ


----------



## Fren Banklin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Userenv error 1041*



GinesJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just registered with the forum. I have exactly the same problem and IE8 has not been anywhere near my PC. If your (brilliant) solution works, I'll do the same. Could you confirm please?. Thanks
> 
> GinesJ


It's good to monitor other people's problems looking for answers, but better to post your own thread too.

Have you posted ? If so, PM me a link and I'll take a look-see.


----------



## evilpierce (Sep 28, 2009)

Thats the fix alright. I just used that in a Windows Server 2008 environment. Remove IE8, find keys, delete, no need for CCleaner to be ran.


----------



## sept2749 (Nov 18, 2009)

I run win. xp pro sp3 IE7. I too have the same 2 Guids. Over 1000 errors in event viewer in past 2 weeks. Started after clean install. So, All I have to do is delete those 2 strings in the registry and that will stop the errors in event viewer. Aside from the errors in event viewer computer works perfectly. - I was under the impression that my user account was corrupted but I am the only user (admin). Would love to delete strings and forget about it! Please confirm


----------



## sept2749 (Nov 18, 2009)

error


----------

